# Overbite in my 4 month old GSD



## Ondrea Lawson (Apr 16, 2017)

Hey guys, I've researched all over the place and cannot seem to find info anywhere. We bought our 4 month old darks sable GSD when he was 12 weeks old. We did not notice a overbite until today. When we took our puppy for his first vet visit we were told his lower jaw was short and he would not make a good show dog, as they would count off points on this "flaw". Can I have advice on what to do? Will this straighten itself out? or does he need dental work at this point to try and fix the issue. We have another GSD and he doesn't have any issues, so I was surprised when I saw this.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

That's a pretty big overbite. I would consult a dentist to see what can be done.


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

It is not uncommon for a puppy to develop an overbite while they are growing and the teeth are coming in, BUT, that is a major overbite. I don't see that correcting itself. Seeing a good canine dentist is in order. I also would be talking to the breeder especially if you bought this pup to show.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Try and get in to a veterinary dentist asap!


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The lower jaw is very short, I hope a dental specialist can help with it. Showing would be my least concern, I would worry more about eating and pain when the adult teeth start impeding the gums.


----------



## griz (Jan 1, 2001)

As a tech that works with a board certified dentist , that looks like too big of overbite to correct to perfect .
He needs to be seen asap, because he has interlock with his mandibular baby canines... meaning his jaw CAN'T grow because they are coming in too narrow and digging into this palate causing holes... Ouch! 
Those baby teeth need to come out ASAP. When the adult canines come in , they may be able to make an Incline plane ( acrylic is shaped into the mouth to encourage the adult mandibular canines to come in correctly).
good luck!


----------

